# Super rude breeder!



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Man...why is that some Maltese breeders can be SO snotty? It seems like whenever I'm at a dog show, the big-dog folks are friendly as can be and a good number of the small-dog people all have sticks up their butts. (The only time I've ever felt like they were friendly was when I came to visit Macy's breeder and she introduced me around.)

I was talking to an older couple today who were showing their two Maltese. They were just gorgeous dogs, and after the show, I asked if I could pet them. The man told me that I was too loud and that I was frightening the dogs, and that I shouldn't get in their faces, because it threatened them. This was news to me, as 1) I may have been talking a little louder than normal, but only so he could hear me, as there were hundreds of dogs and people in the building! 2) The dog looked perfectly relaxed, and 3) I hadn't touched his dog at all, let alone "got in its face." My two friends were positively APPALLED at his rudeness.

The guy was from Villa Malta. (Weren't they closely associated with Hollybelle? I seem to recall her billing herself as "Villa Malta South.")


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

This one was in Kalamazoo.

Have you checked out infodog.com? They have tons of shows listed there!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

<_<


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

Yeah, WHAT is up with that wacky rule about no Web sites? There are SO many out there with helpful information! I remember just after joining, a woman asked about luxating patellas or something, and I posted a link to a very informative site. I got a snotty note about it. EXCUSE ME for trying to help someone! Sheesh!


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

My experience is and had been, like I posted before, that these poeple are not in for the dogs, the are in for the PRESTIGE.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

There was some scandal over the Villa Malta but I can't remeber the details and yes there was some conection with Hollybelle. Seems like Villa was great way back but after some years there was some problems seems like it was maybe the pedigrees and parentage was in question.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

About rude breeders I don't know if any of you have every talked to the people from Camelot Maltese (i think their link is actully on this site somewhere) well i called and talked to them, they wouldnt let me see the dogs , they clamed something about how this is their home and they don't want people going in and out all the time, the guy told be to just mail him a cheque for $1000 (half the price of the dog) then he would let me see the dogs i mean i know almost everyone has a deposit fee and i am sure breeders don't want non seriouse buyers going threw their homes all day but i think that was just a bit rude and extreme....i never called them back :wacko:


----------



## _Carissa_ (Jul 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@May 29 2004, 10:16 PM
> *About rude breeders I don't know if any of you have every talked to the people from Camelot Maltese (i think their link is actully on this site somewhere) well i called and talked to them, they wouldnt let me see the dogs , they clamed something about how this is their home and they don't want people going in and out all the time, the guy told be to just mail him a cheque for $1000 (half the price of the dog) then he would let me see the dogs i mean i know almost everyone has a deposit fee and i am sure breeders don't want non seriouse buyers going threw their homes all day but i think that was just a bit rude and extreme....i never called them back :wacko:*


 Wow! 







How rude and messed up is that! Geez people! Come on...














<_<


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I saw about 5 or 6 breeders and 1 was horrible!

First, she tells me her adress. About 10 minutes before I am about to leave she called me and told me that she was going to be at a another address with the puppies. I got there, and it turned out to be the grooming parlor she owned.







I heard the puppies crying and screaming inside. They wanted out to play so bad! When she arrived, I asked her if they always stayed there and she said "Yeah" like it was normal for a puppy to be alone in a grooming parlor. I asked her if I could see the parents and she said "Well! The dogs come from wonderful parents! A friend owns the father and the mother, I just sell his dogs!" What? I didn't even see the puppies because I almost burst into tears! She was terrible!


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

It's not just breeders that can be rude, rescues can be rude also.

When we decided to get a new dog I wanted a schnauzer. The schnauzer rescue in St. Louis had a dog that I thought was perfect for our family (3 kids and a chocolate lab). I read the entire website, it said they prefer homes without young children, it did not say "absolutely, positively no children!!!" But I soon learned that this is what they actually meant. She also felt that because our fence had not been put in yet that we were not fit. I was very honest about the fact that I had rehomed (not sold) my two schnauzers when my children were born and that I still visited them once a year and kept in touch with the new owners. (I had twins followed by a daughter 11 months later who was very sick and hospitalized twice before she was 3 months old.) We decided that the dogs weren't happy and it wasn't fair to them or my parents who took care of two babies and two dogs everytime Meagan was hospitalized. They went to a home with a couple who never had children and again my dogs were treated like children. This was the hardest thing I ever did in my life, Jake was 9 years old and had been through a lot with me but he was miserable with our new circumstances.

Anyhow, the lady sent me a very cruel e-mail saying that I couldn't adopt one of their dogs. So I politely sent her an e-mail that said if you absolutely don't want children and have to have a fence then maybe you should put it on your website so that people will know before wasting their time filling out adoption papers. She sent me an e-mail that was so hateful that my husband asked exactly what I had done to this woman. She told me that I wasn't fit to get one of her dogs and to be honest she didn't think I was fit to own a dog at all! This hurt, she didn't know me or my children and took a jab at me over rehoming my schnauzers (she had a lot to say over that). How can people be so cruel? My maltese is totally pampered and so is my rescue dalmatian. She sleeps on my bed, he sleeps in bed with the kids. All of my friends laugh at how much money I spend on my dogs and how much I worry about them. I call them my fourth and fifth children. I always say she doesn't know what she missed out on but if she hadn't refused me a dog I never would have ended up with Angel and therefore would never know how wonderful the maltese breed can be.

Sorry this was so long. I still get upset when I think about all of the horrible things she said to and about me. 

Kristy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

Nichole -

I know what you mean about the fence. We did eventually adopt a rescue dalmatian (after our lab passed). We adopted him in the fall and guess where our income tax went in the spring? Angel was fine without one but he definitely needed a fence. Everyone laughs because the kids needed a fence but it took a dalmatian to actually get one.

I believe that some rescues and breeders are really good. You have to care about people and animals in order to be good at either. Dalmatians have a very bad reputation with some people but the rescue was still willing to talk to me and try to find a dog that was right for my family (even without the fence). Yes, they preferred no young children and a fence but they also wanted a good home for their dogs. 

Let's see, my dogs have a wicker laundry basket full of toys, two dog beds each (and they still sleep on our beds), they have a bigger supply of shampoos and brushes than I do, they are loved, taken to the vet for every little thing, my cupboard is full of dog treats, this doesn't sound like a bad home for a dog to me.

Kristy


----------



## Sanvean (May 17, 2004)

I've heard ofa LOT of small-breed rescues that have major issues adopting to people with kids (or even just planning kids). That was one of the reasons that we chose to buy a Maltese from a breeder instead of going the rescue route. (Not that there was a huge rescue selection available, anyway!) As luck would have it, we ended up getting Macy as an adult (she was retired) and she had already been raised with kids. She LOVES them!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Good Thing Nicole!

I just saw a case like that on People's Court! This lady had given her yorkie to a family, on the condition that she could come anytime and be with the dog, and then one day she just kidnapped him back! It was so horrible, the kids were crying and stuff!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

